# Oak Island Pomps



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

As the talk begins about Pomps, it gets me excited!  I have never caught a pomp, but I think this year is my year!! When do the pomps show up around Oak Island? And just for clarification, they stay in the surf, correct? 

Thanks, Tight Lines!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

They are there now through end of October easy, possibly into November depending on water temps. Small ones will be thick all summer, big ones few and far between but if you target them you will get them.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks! I will be going next weekend!! I think I'll catch one this year, I plan to find a rip and cast sandfleas into it then VERY slowly reel them back in. Tight Lines!


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

What should i do to target them ive never caught one


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Some guys use a float hook with a regular two bottom rig and live sand fleas for bait, there's been a few nice ones caught off the pier this year, check out this guy vid. https://youtu.be/G8M5V7eJ2Fc


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Is it possible to buy the float hook that 311POPE use, or do I have to make them? I've only seen float hooks with the float on the line not the hook


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

You can use small fly fishing floats. Use a toothpick or rubber band to peg the float to the end of the hook. It will work, but probably not necessary. The main thing is find an area with a lot of sand fleas and clams. Fish anywhere that the water gets churned up. A bar, washout, or end of ditch. Sometimes they are close, although I catch more large ones on bars that are out from the beach.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

you can buy some from me if u want but i would just suggest eagle claw L197 2/0 (or owner mutu light circle #2) with an orange bead.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

greg12345 said:


> you can buy some from me if u want but i would just suggest eagle claw L197 2/0 (or owner mutu light circle #2) with an orange bead.


I think I am going to make some like he did in the vid.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

finfish said:


> although I catch more large ones on bars that are out from the beach.


This is interesting, b/c I mostly go for the wash and the area b/w the bar and the wash. This past Tuesday, I tried to get to/over the bar, but got reminded by fishing partners that most fish are caught near shore. 

When you say "on bars", do you mean 'on', or beyond and then pulling the bait over (fishing all aspects of the bar)? While there are fish running the wash or trough near the beach, do some fish just stay out on the other side of the bar? If it's tide related, please share. Thanks. ALways learning.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Got Fish? said:


> Is it possible to buy the float hook that 311POPE use, or do I have to make them? I've only seen float hooks with the float on the line not the hook


I got Jerry 311 Pope to send me a few he made, but you can make your own like he does on the vid, he's a nice guy and knows his stuff about fishing.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

on my beach (s topsail) >90% of the citations i have caight have come way far out, past 2nd bar. i started fishing long baits like that after i saw a 5lb+ pomp caught on a gotcha plug by the spanish fisherman at THE VERY END OF THE PIER. still the biggest one i have ever seen in person. that opened up my eyes to the size of pomps that swim deep/far out. plenty of big ones caught in close on a steep beach. flat beach: go long or go hungry!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I've seen decent ones caught on gotcha plugs as well. I've done well in the surf using small speck rigs. They will definitely hit artificial baits and it's more entertaining than chuncking a bottom rig. If you can find were they are congregated close to the wash throw a small speck rig to them. Might add a small piece of shrimp to each hook but it's not imperative.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

greg12345 said:


> on my beach (s topsail) >90% of the citations i have caight have come way far out, past 2nd bar. i started fishing long baits like that after i saw a 5lb+ pomp caught on a gotcha plug by the spanish fisherman at THE VERY END OF THE PIER. still the biggest one i have ever seen in person. that opened up my eyes to the size of pomps that swim deep/far out. plenty of big ones caught in close on a steep beach. flat beach: go long or go hungry!


This! ^^^
I didn't catch my first Citation until I developed the skills and acquired the gear to start fishing for them out far. 
I still fish from the wash to all the way out, but if I am down to my last couple of fleas, and last bit of light, those fleas are going onto a FM Rig tied w/ Flouro and going for a long, long ride off the end of a 
CPS 13' 3-6 w/ an Akios 656.
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a great thread that is in The Bible on the main page;

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?48678-Catching-pompano

A Ton of great info to be had.

Also check out the River Rig thread there. 
Lots of humor, lots of bull$#*t, but also a ton of great information that applies to Pomp Fishing from a lot of guys that know their stuff.
TjB


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the info... I appreciate it! Looks like I'll be bringing my 12' rod for the long cast. Tight Lines!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yep ncdead, i've been trying to get one on a fly rod, have some pink/white and chartreuse/white clouser deep minows and will keep chasing until i catch one or get rich enough to forget about that and go to islamorada and chase permit on a fly instead


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Caught four keeper Pomps Friday on salted shrimp.Falling tide behind the Capt.Cove Motel.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Glad to hear it! One thing I have struggled with is fishing the "wash". Is the wash literally the crashing waves 20 yards out? It seems a fish would have trouble seeing a bait in crashing waves. I could be wrong, of course. Thanks for all the information, it really helps!


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Sometimes they are on top of the bar, but usually just on the other side.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Long cast caught the fish.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

goldencreek said:


> Caught four keeper Pomps Friday on salted shrimp.Falling tide behind the Capt.Cove Motel.


Thanks for the report... Sadly, something came up and I cant make it down this weekend, but looking at taking another trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

goldencreek said:


> Caught four keeper Pomps Friday on salted shrimp.Falling tide behind the Capt.Cove Motel.


Hey, is that motel across from Jones Seafood? or is it some where else, thanks.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

tjbjornsen said:


> Here is a great thread that is in The Bible on the main page;
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?48678-Catching-pompano
> 
> ...


I still go back and read that thread from time to time. Great read great info.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Got Fish? said:


> Glad to hear it! One thing I have struggled with is fishing the "wash". Is the wash literally the crashing waves 20 yards out? It seems a fish would have trouble seeing a bait in crashing waves. I could be wrong, of course. Thanks for all the information, it really helps!


To me, the "wash" has always been the last little bit of water right in front of you, right behind the last wave as it breaks on the beach. Literally like 5 feet in front of your feet. Just a little underhanded toss with a 1 oz sinker... 
They are in there darting around grabbing fleas and coquinas as they are getting tossed around by the waves. Sometimes when the small ones are thick you can see them in the waves when they are breaking.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

tjbjornsen said:


> To me, the "wash" has always been the last little bit of water right in front of you, right behind the last wave as it breaks on the beach. Literally like 5 feet in front of your feet. Just a little underhanded toss with a 1 oz sinker...
> They are in there darting around grabbing fleas and coquinas as they are getting tossed around by the waves. Sometimes when the small ones are thick you can see them in the waves when they are breaking.


Well I'll try it next time down. I'll toss a small rod and a flea in there.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> Well I'll try it next time down. I'll toss a small rod and a flea in there.


Lots of small fish, but can be some really nice ones too.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

toyotaman29 said:


> Hey, is that motel across from Jones Seafood? or is it some where else, thanks.


Yes that's the one.


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Yall have got me jonesing cant wait to get down there next week and try somthing new. I wish i would have known more last week at caswell there weres hundreds of little clams everytime the waves crashed i thought they were fleas digging at first untill i dug them up.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

WilliP said:


> Yall have got me jonesing cant wait to get down there next week and try somthing new. I wish i would have known more last week at caswell there weres hundreds of little clams everytime the waves crashed i thought they were fleas digging at first untill i dug them up.


Pompano eat those too. Coquina Clams are what they are... 
If you are not finding a lot of fleas to pick a spot to fish, pay attention to the Coquina, the Pomps follow those as well.

Some crafty Pomp fishermen will pick their bead colors to match the colors of most of the Coquinas washing around in the surf.


----------

